# CO2 passive reactor



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

skids said:


> Nice reactor could you post a larger macro picture? , don't be too surprised the CO2 is well diffused when at that high of a concentration, the movement of small molecules at 78F in fluid is something like 1000 ft/sec. It's faster from a point source since it's aided by not just browninan motion but also diffusion aided by a concentration gradient and it's very small average diameter of about 0.4 to 0.5 nm.


Baby bottle at Drug Store, 2.5" diameter
















































Masking tape to draw drilling points.
































Clean drilled edges








Drill small hole for CO2 hose coupling








Seal with hot glue gun
















Cut some plastic plate to seal the bottle cup
















Complete reactor








Fill up with sand








Almost invisible reactor in action








Close up of CO2 reservoir in contact with water









This simple reactor is maintenance free and fully automatic.

Thank you,
Edward


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Edward, you can add a power head to this for a semi automatic or fully auto system.

You place the outflow from the powerhead a tad below the level of the bubble level in the chamber. 

But also drill a small burp hole to leak out any excess CO2 since it can back up into the powerhead and cause it not to run or flip the jar etc with too much gas.

You can make use of the venturi on the powerhead also by having the level of this suction venturi set about 1/4 " above the outflow from the pump.

This will shoot out a mist once the reactor fills up to a predetermined volume and make the reactor no longer efficient once saturation has been achieved.

You can use DIY or Canned CO2 for this also.

Plant guild has something like I made and built a few years ago.
It's sort of a modified Gravel vac CO2 reactor shown on the Krib and you can also use that design and drill 3/16" holes to burp out gas once it reaches a user set level.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

